# What is a new 281 frame/fork worth?



## reflux (May 20, 2004)

There's a new 281 frame/fork for sale at an lbs near me. The frame would fit me perfect and would cost about $1050 with sales tax, plus however much for a seatpost. Is this a good deal? Ride-wise, this is one of the frames out there that would suit my needs, but I don't want to pay more than I have to. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

reflux said:


> There's a new 281 frame/fork for sale at an lbs near me. The frame would fit me perfect and would cost about $1050 with sales tax, plus however much for a seatpost. Is this a good deal? Ride-wise, this is one of the frames out there that would suit my needs, but I don't want to pay more than I have to. Thanks in advance for your help.


It's probably worth that. The lowest price LOOK frame sold today is the KG451 and it sells for $1200 at Excel Sports. The 281 is a much higher end frame. The 281 has variable shaped tubes and is about 200 grams lighter...


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

I own both a 2005 481SL and 281. Difference is not that big... It's there for sure (mainly steering), but not that much. Main difference between the 481SL and the 281 is the headtube, fork and headset. The 281 uses 1" the 481SL uses 1 1/8". Furthermore the 481 got an intergrated headset and the new HSC5 SL fork, which means lower weight. Ive read somewhere that the 481 also has a stiffer bottom bracket, but this is unconfirmed (and not something I've noticed). It should be noted though, that I haven't been to the mountains yet (only ridden it in the flats), and the difference in headtube size and design might very well be more apparent there.

Btw I paid app 300$ for my used 281 and app 1600 $ for my 481SL. Both included fork and seatpost.

I actually aquired the 281 after the 481SL, bc I wanted the same geometry for my not-so-fair-weather bike, and I got a good deal on a used frameset. If I had aquired them in opposite order Im not sure I would have spent the extra $$ on a 481SL, eventhough it looks so good and the new fork is a dream.

If you are looking for a high quality ride with great handling, where comfort also has a saying, then it's a perfect choice, but its not the stiffest frame out there. I think though, you should try to get the seat post included in the price, especially bc they are included normally... Be aware that the 281 (and 481) uses a 25mm post, which is a bit uncommon these days.

Further questions ? just ask.

Happy shopping


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

The KG281 is worth the $1050. One of the best riding frames I have ever ridden...a perfect package. On the other hand you can get a used KG281 for much cheaper on ebay since it's been 3-4 years since they made that frame. Everyone likes newer/better and the 281 is a real sleeper. In my opinion it's a more comfortable riding frame than it's successor the KG381. Good Luck Let us know what you do bro.



reflux said:


> There's a new 281 frame/fork for sale at an lbs near me. The frame would fit me perfect and would cost about $1050 with sales tax, plus however much for a seatpost. Is this a good deal? Ride-wise, this is one of the frames out there that would suit my needs, but I don't want to pay more than I have to. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

